# Top Dog Trading



## norto75 (13 November 2011)

G'Day all,
Just new to the forum and I thought I would ask what people think of or if they have heard of Dr Barry Burns "Top Dog Trading" . I have had the system for some time and I think when I got it back in 2008 me and a mate went halves and it cost us $90 or something, seems pretty good I must admit after trading using Gann Techniques it is a fair bit different however support and resistance play a big part as they do in any trading system. Anyway just wanted to see if anyone has heard of it and is using it.

Norto.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2011)

Geeee 

No never heard of it .

WOW and so cheap

Prey tell where can I get it!


----------



## Boggo (13 November 2011)

Oh beauty, a new method that actually works, I need to get rich soon.

Are they going to have a seminar in Adelaide to promote it, preferably at a flashy venue and only by invite after I respond to the email with my life history and three contact numbers.
I will only come along though if you have a special deal for the first thirty subscribers on the night, I want to be one of them.

I want to come along and ask silly questions too, please please can I ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 November 2011)

I tell you what that Top Trader Competition to trade Futures contracts (5 - 9 Dec.) could be a good earner. To be in the running for prize money (1st. $2500) it costs $10 to participate or play for free but no prize money.

Now if 10,000 people pay $10 that is $100,000 from participants with only $3,500 total for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## norto75 (14 November 2011)

Boggo said:


> Oh beauty, a new method that actually works, I need to get rich soon.
> 
> Are they going to have a seminar in Adelaide to promote it, preferably at a flashy venue and only by invite after I respond to the email with my life history and three contact numbers.
> I will only come along though if you have a special deal for the first thirty subscribers on the night, I want to be one of them.
> ...




Well  thanks for the replies I think, I just wanted to see if someone else was using it but given the response people obviously think that I sell the product or something.
I definatley don't have anything to do with the company and if people would maybe google it and check it out they would see that it is from the US. 
 I have only just got back into trading and I was looking for a forum that would give me an honest and unbiased opinion but if I have to put up with this s*&t when I ask a question I don't think I will be back.

By the way I have not made a cracker using this system i was just curious to see if someone else had it and was making money.

:dunno::headshake

Norto


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2011)

> if people would maybe google it and check it out they would see that it is from the US. Maybe before they open their mouth and post stupid replies they should check it out.




You could do the same. Perhaps a good search would have you understand your not alone.



> By the way I have not made a cracker using this system i was just curious to see if someone else had it and was making money




Its a simple MACD Stochastic Divergence method also using M/A's and if its trading FOREX on lower time frames than its doomed to begin with. I do note a candle reversal signal which in itself is OK provided you understand how to take advantage of a low risk setup.



> but if I have to put up with this s*&t when I ask a question I don't think I will be back.




Spam is everywhere. Ive seen some clever attempts to stir interest the most common is a post like yours.
Relax
Once you learn yourself how to trade you wont have to ask such questions---you'll know how to evaluate any method.
Spend the 10000 hrs in apprenticeship like everyone else.


----------



## Boggo (14 November 2011)

norto, as tech/a says, spam is everywhere and any new gimmick/system/method tends to immediately get the same reaction especially if it a first post.
What have you found on Google prior to asking your question ?

It took me about a minute to conjure up visions of man bags, chunky chains, bracelets, big rings and flashy cars just from these two links...

http://www.topdogtrading.com/
http://www.mlmblitz.com/


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2011)

Hmm a couple of recent piks of myself.


----------



## norto75 (14 November 2011)

Look fair enough I do appreciate the responses and it is exactly what I was after constuctive opinions not Smart A#$e responses. I am looking for a trading system and by no means am I under the illusion that it will happen overnight or even for a few years but I too see some of these so called "can't loose" systems and when I see the price tag I wonder if they are so good then why do they want a fortune for them.  

Tech/a . What do you use? did you come up with your own system or is there something that you can recommend?

I have back tested the Top Dog system and it's not too bad but I think it could be better. I am open to any suggestions on where I should continue my study, and I say continue cause I have been at it for a while.
But thanks anyway.

norto.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2011)

If you've back tested the system then you have your answer.

I use Metastock and tradesim. Yes I design and trade my own systems.
In this market (very short trends and long term consolidation.)

I trade in a discretionary manner---There are licensed people here in Aus who have systems running live which for relatively low fees you can receive all trade signals in and out with running live commentary.

Cant mention them here as its free advertising.


----------



## norto75 (15 November 2011)

Thanks Tech/a,
Yeah I was aware there are live trading systems available but I want to be able to train myself to see the setups and have a system and a plan to trade them. I'll just keep plugging away thanks.
Norto.


----------



## dutchie (15 November 2011)

tech/a said:


> Hmm a couple of recent piks of myself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 45171
> View attachment 45172




I must say Tech/a, you do look good in white.

But thank god for the coins in the nude pic!


----------



## DailyStockPlays (23 March 2012)

No never heard of it and I would avoid it.


----------

